# VQ35DE Donor Vehicles



## nanl2053 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Guys - my dad has a 2006 Altima SE-R with a manual transmission. With about 103K on it, it started burning oil and it looks like it's internal engine failure (knocking now).

We're looking for used engines to swap into it. I know the VQ35DE from G35 / 350Z is not a direct swap because the motor mounts are in different places. What about the Maxima and Quest? I have a local VQ35DE from a Quest, but I'm not sure if it will work with the automatic versus the manual transmission or if there are any other differences (internals, compression, power output)

Any help appreciated! Thanks!


----------

